# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كلام النواعم >  الملابس الغير صحية في رمضان

## دموع الغصون

توجد العديد من الملابس الغير صحي ارتدائها فى رمضان وذلك لكونها غير مناسبة وفي ذات الوقت غير مريحة تماما


الملابس الضيقة 
ثبت علميا أن ضيق هذه الملابس يعمل على إعاقة عمل الدورة الدموية فى جسم الإنسان بشكل سليم، مما يعيق عمل باقي أجهزة الجسم بالشكل المطلوب، وهو أمر يمكن تعويضه فى الأيام العادية من خلال تناول العصائر والأطعمة السكرية المختلفة التي تمنح الجسم الطاقة المطلوبة لعمل الدورة الدموية بشكل سليم، ولكن مع الصيام يصعب تعويض الجسم بالمغذيات اللازمة التي تعوض تأثير ضيق الملابس علينا، فنجد أنفسنا سريعي الغضب مع عدم تحمل أي مجهود عند ارتداء الملابس الضيقة في الصيام.


الأقمشة الشفافة 
الأقمشة الشفافة غالبا ما تكون مصنوعة من مواد صناعية غير طبيعة كما أن معدل إخراجها للحرارة من الجلد يعد أكثر من الأقمشة العادية فهي تدفع الغدد الدهنية على إفراز اكبر قدر ممكن من العرق فى اقل وقت ممكن مما يعمل على فقد الجسم كميات كبيرة من السوائل اللازمة له ومع ارتفاع درجة حرارة الجو يصبح الأمر أكثر صعوبة، إذ يؤدى فقد الجسم لكميات كبيرة من المياه المخزونة به مع عدم تعويضها وارتفاع درجة حرارة الجو والرطوبة تزداد حالات الإصابة بانخفاض ضغط الدم، وعدم القدرة الكافية على التنفس بشكل سليم.
 وإذا اضطرتك الحاجة إلى ارتداء هذه الملابس أثناء الصيام وقتها يجب أن ترتدي أسفلها قطعة أخرى قطنية حتى تكون حاجز بين القماش الشفاف والجلد.


الألوان القاتمة 
ونقصد بها هنا فى نهار رمضان فقط، خاصة المصبوغة منها لان فى حين امتزاجها مع أشعة الشمس قد تطبع لونها على جلدك وتتسبب لكي فى الإصابة بالعديد من الأمراض الجلدية التي تكوني فى غنى عنها، كما يوجد أجسام تكون نسبة تعرضهم للحساسية كبيرة للغاية وتأثرهم بالألوان القاتمة يكون أكثر صعوبة وخطورة على بشرتهم، لذا يفضل ارتداء الألوان الزاهية فى نهار رمضان خاصة لصغار وكبار السن، لان هؤلاء نسبة المينامين لديهم تكون ضعيفة وبالتالي قدرتهم على تحمل الحرارة العالية تكون اقل، والملابس القاتمة تمتص حرارة الشمس بسهولة وتحولها للجسم سريعا بعكس الألوان الزاهية التي تعكس الحرارة للخارج.

----------


## (dodo)

معلومات حلوة بس انا عالاغلب ما بننتبه بس بعرف انو اللون الاسود بجيب الشوب ههههه
وهي عرفت من معلوماتك كمان يسلمو دموع كتير

----------


## &روان&

معلومات قيمة يسلمو

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*معلومات مهمة وجميلة .. شكراً دموع الغصون ..
بس ملاحظة انو لبس الشيء المنهي عنه فيه اضرار؟؟!*

----------


## دموع الغصون

اكيد هدوء مافي شي نهى عنه الدين الا ما يكون لحكمه وسبب 
مشكورين جميعاً على المرور والتعليقات الجميلة

----------


## دموع الغصون

اكيد هدوء مافي شي نهى عنه الدين الا ما يكون لحكمه وسبب 
مشكورين جميعاً على المرور والتعليقات الجميلة

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

من الرائع أن يصدر هذا الموضوع عن فتاة...شكرا لك دموع الغصون وبارك الله فيكِ

----------


## دموع الغصون

> من الرائع أن يصدر هذا الموضوع عن فتاة...شكرا لك دموع الغصون وبارك الله فيكِ



الأروع مرورك الجميل 
نسأل الله لنا الهدايه 
لروحك الجوري

----------


## مادلين

معلومات مهمة شكرا دموع ....

----------

